# Calafornia Buckeye jewelry Box



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

i have lot's of this wood I bought it yrs ago In the knot holes they were pack with dirt In this dirt was Gold flecks I had quite a bit in a vial it Mite have been fool's gold?? This wood was cut from stumps that were dug up yrs ago in Calafornia This was the story i was told It Sounded good to me Any way i resawed it I sanded it down to the best thickness i could It doesn't have to be perfect It is ok for who it is for The wood i dont think it would take the planer I may have knots flying around inside And you know what that does I finished it with sander sealer M.L. Cambell lacquer And than with 2 coat's of cabnet grade lacquer Any way i dont think you can get any more detail ? I have some red wood also But hate to use it for box's thanks for looking del


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Very nice project Del, thanks for sharing


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

Nice work del
It looks like marble


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Very nice del

It may have fool's gold in it but the guy that took that dirty old stump and turned it into a great new item is no fool. 
I think they call that thinking out side the box ( stump )  and I'm sure many will look at stump wood in a new way, I can almost hear the chain saws firing up in the background. 
I have a a old Maple stump that just may see the chain saw this weekend  

Thanks for the tap on my shoulder.....


Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice one Del, thats some cool wood! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

del,

*OHHHHOOOOOOoooooo o o o o o ..... . . . . .*
*N I C E !!*
*C O O L !!*

I don't think you have to worry about expansion problems... :sold:  

... did you mean Cal*i*fornia?


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Hi del,

As others have already expressed..... that is some beautiful wood no doubt. In addition to the wood, I think you did an excellent job on the design and craftsmanship. I really like that box. :sold:


----------



## Rolf Maxa (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice work del, I like both the wood and your craftsmanship.

Rolf


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

*buckeye jewerly box*

thank's for the complements i wasn't at school that day ( California ) I am working on another one I cant do dovel tails The wood is to soft and tare out or break off Talk about knots This one is the knotty one yet May not be to every one taste I guess it is good enough for who it is for thanks again del


----------



## rprice54 (Jan 1, 2006)

that wood is amazing. nice work. 

it does look like granite.


----------

